# 12 Lead EKG books



## firemedic31075 (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone know of some good books for getting more in depth with 12 leads?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 23, 2009)

Dale Dubins "Rapid Interpretation of EKGs"


Got mine, in new condition, off ebay for $18.


----------



## firemedic31075 (Jun 23, 2009)

> Dale Dubins "Rapid Interpretation of EKGs"



I believe that book is geared towards basic EKG rhythm recognition. I'm looking for something that deals more in depth with 12 leads.


----------



## medic417 (Jun 23, 2009)

firemedic31075 said:


> I believe that book is geared towards basic EKG rhythm recognition. I'm looking for something that deals more in depth with 12 leads.



Actually it contains some 12 lead informaion.  

Try this one for more in depth:

http://www.multileadmedics.com/


----------



## EMTrainer (Jun 23, 2009)

*Not a book, but great 12-lead info*

Look for a seminar by Tim Phalen. He does some of the best 12-lead training I have ever seen. It's from an EMS/ER perspective and all very clearly explained. He goes past the Name-That-Rhythm method and delves deeply into "so what does this mean for your patient". He has some almost absurdly simple ways to recall various aspects of 12-lead interpretation. I have been to his basic 12-lead course and a more advanced 2-day course. I've not been disappointed and will go again whenever he is in the area.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't let Dubins fool you. It is actually written at a high level of in-depthness more than most. Here are my favorites:

_Bob Page's _ 12-Lead ECG for Acute and Critical Care Providers. Catch his lecture. Tim's good but Bob is great! 

http://www.amazon.com/12-Lead-Acute...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245812459&sr=1-1


and when you just think you knew it....

Mike Taigman's Advanced Cardiology in Plain English (written by a Paramedic for Paramedics) 

http://www.amazon.com/Taigmans-Advanced-Cardiology-Plain-English/dp/0893039993


----------



## EMTrainer (Jun 24, 2009)

*Dubins Book and Lecture*

I'll have to check out Dubins book and see if he has a lecture coming up in the upper Midwest. 

I'll second _Taigman's Advanced Cardiology_, I read it first as a student and didn't get some of it, but I went back after a few years and really enjoyed re-reading it.

Phalen co-authored a book with Barb Aehlert _The 12-lead EKG in Acute Coronary Syndromes _that is also worth a look. You can get it from Mosby / Elsevier.


----------



## firemedic31075 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys. I just bought Bob Page's 12-Lead ECG for Acute and Critical Care Providers. Looks like it will have all the info I'm looking for.


----------

